# Problem reading SmartMedia card from PCMCIA adapter

## destroyedlolo

Hello,

I'm facing problems to read my digital camera card on my laptop.

I did some search and added PCMCIA stuffs, especially PATA_PCMCIA and I have also MSDOS filesystem support.

Unfortunately, when I'm inserting a media, I got following messages in system's log :

```
Aug 18 17:50:31 portlolo kernel: [ 4977.173057] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1

Aug 18 17:50:31 portlolo kernel: [ 4977.173067] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: memory probe 0xc0a00000-0xc39fffff: excluding 0xc1f00000-0xc21fffff 0xc2e00000-0xc30fffff

Aug 18 17:50:31 portlolo kernel: [ 4977.181965] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: memory probe 0xcc200000-0xcf9fffff: excluding 0xcde00000-0xce17ffff 0xcef80000-0xcf2fffff

Aug 18 17:50:31 portlolo kernel: [ 4977.192750] pcmcia 1.0: pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0 (IRQ: 11)

Aug 18 17:50:32 portlolo kernel: [ 4977.250911] scsi3 : pata_pcmcia

Aug 18 17:50:32 portlolo kernel: [ 4977.251407] ata3: PATA max PIO0 cmd 0x4100 ctl 0x410e irq 11

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026261] irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026270] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 3.2.12-gentoo #7

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026274] Call Trace:

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026287]  [<c14c31a4>] ? printk+0x18/0x1a

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026297]  [<c10676f4>] __report_bad_irq.clone.5+0x24/0xd0

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026302]  [<c106790b>] note_interrupt+0x11b/0x1c0

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026308]  [<c1065d21>] handle_irq_event_percpu+0x71/0x150

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026313]  [<c1067bc0>] ? handle_simple_irq+0x70/0x70

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026318]  [<c1065e32>] handle_irq_event+0x32/0x60

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026322]  [<c1067c1e>] handle_level_irq+0x5e/0xe0

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026325]  <IRQ>  [<c100393a>] ? do_IRQ+0x3a/0xb0

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026336]  [<c1023ecf>] ? wake_up_process+0xf/0x20

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026344]  [<c1033018>] ? process_timeout+0x8/0x10

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026349]  [<c102de40>] ? local_bh_enable+0xa0/0xa0

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026355]  [<c14c9b69>] ? common_interrupt+0x29/0x30

ug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026360]  [<c102de40>] ? local_bh_enable+0xa0/0xa0

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026365]  [<c102de80>] ? __do_softirq+0x40/0x100

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026370]  [<c102de40>] ? local_bh_enable+0xa0/0xa0

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026373]  <IRQ>  [<c102e16e>] ? irq_exit+0x6e/0x90

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026380]  [<c1003943>] ? do_IRQ+0x43/0xb0

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026385]  [<c1046aa0>] ? sched_clock_local.clone.1+0x40/0x180

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026390]  [<c14c9b69>] ? common_interrupt+0x29/0x30

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026396]  [<c104007b>] ? exit_itimers+0xab/0x140

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026403]  [<c1251a72>] ? acpi_idle_enter_simple+0xf5/0x131

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026409]  [<c12517e0>] ? acpi_idle_enter_bm+0xcd/0x26a

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026417]  [<c13b5630>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x80/0xd0

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026421]  [<c100169e>] ? cpu_idle+0x3e/0x80

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026428]  [<c14b7179>] ? rest_init+0x79/0x80

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026433]  [<c168d651>] ? start_kernel+0x260/0x266

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026437]  [<c168d175>] ? loglevel+0x2b/0x2b

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026442]  [<c168d065>] ? i386_start_kernel+0x65/0x67

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026444] handlers:

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026450] [<c1369480>] usb_hcd_irq

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026454] [<c1369480>] usb_hcd_irq

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026458] [<c1369480>] usb_hcd_irq

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026462] [<c1369480>] usb_hcd_irq

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026469] [<c13f3350>] snd_intel8x0_interrupt

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026473] [<c13f51a0>] snd_intel8x0m_interrupt

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026480] [<e07ccf90>] yenta_interrupt

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026484] [<e07ccf90>] yenta_interrupt

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026489] [<c13540b0>] e100_intr

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026495] [<c1345260>] ata_sff_interrupt

Aug 18 17:50:33 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.026498] Disabling IRQ #11

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.329458] ata3.00: CFA: 3S SYSTEM, 2.0, max PIO2

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.329466] ata3.00: 256000 sectors, multi 0: LBA 

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.332447] ata3.00: configured for PIO0

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.332508] isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.332626] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      3S SYSTEM        2.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.332861] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.334555] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 256000 512-byte logical blocks: (131 MB/125 MiB)

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.334680] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.334685] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4979.334714] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4980.126463]  sdc: unknown partition table

Aug 18 17:50:34 portlolo kernel: [ 4980.127931] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.326119] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.326127] ata3.00: failed command: READ SECTOR(S)

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.326138] ata3.00: cmd 20/00:08:f0:01:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 pio 4096 in

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.326140]          res 51/40:07:f0:01:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.326145] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.326148] ata3.00: error: { UNC }

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.332452] ata3.00: configured for PIO0

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.332470] ata3: EH complete

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.426168] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.426177] ata3.00: failed command: READ SECTOR(S)

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.426188] ata3.00: cmd 20/00:08:f0:01:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 pio 4096 in

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.426190]          res 51/40:07:f0:01:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.426195] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.426199] ata3.00: error: { UNC }

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.432443] ata3.00: configured for PIO0

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.432461] ata3: EH complete

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.526133] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.526143] ata3.00: failed command: READ SECTOR(S)

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.526153] ata3.00: cmd 20/00:08:f0:01:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 pio 4096 in

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.526155]          res 51/40:07:f0:01:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.526161] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.526164] ata3.00: error: { UNC }

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.532442] ata3.00: configured for PIO0

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.532460] ata3: EH complete

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.626163] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.626172] ata3.00: failed command: READ SECTOR(S)

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.626183] ata3.00: cmd 20/00:08:f0:01:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 pio 4096 in

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.626185]          res 51/40:07:f0:01:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.626190] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.626193] ata3.00: error: { UNC }

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.632443] ata3.00: configured for PIO0

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.632460] ata3: EH complete

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.726164] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.726173] ata3.00: failed command: READ SECTOR(S)

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.726183] ata3.00: cmd 20/00:08:f0:01:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 pio 4096 in

Aug 18 17:51:16 portlolo kernel: [ 5021.726186]          res 51/40:07:f0:01:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)

```

and then the CPU load rise to 5 and the machine slow down. Top doesn't see any consuming process.

Any tip to help me to read my card ?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

destroyedlolo,

Your hint is

```
 [ 4979.026261] irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option) 
```

Boot to the grub menu, press e to edit your boot stanza.  Add irqpoll to the end of the kernel line and allow the boot to continue.

This is a workaround, not a fix, if it works, only use this when you need it.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Great, I'm able to retrieve all photos   :Very Happy: 

But, as you said it's only a workaround as it's working only if the card is in the reader at boot up otherwise I got the same issues   :Confused: 

But what is the root cause ? Bad hardware, pb in the kernel ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

destroyedlolo,

Its a kernel set up or broken BIOS problem. It may not be fixable.

Play with PCI Quirks options in the Kernel and the IRQ options from /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt.

I typed that by hand - tab completeion is your friend.

Don't bother with a BIOS flash - it may not fix it and you risk bricking your hardware if there is a problem.

----------

